

Show HN: GetMetrics – Metrics and Notifications for Stripe - jetro223
https://getmetrics.io

======
nodesocket
Looks like [https://baremetrics.io](https://baremetrics.io) and
[http://hookfeed.com](http://hookfeed.com) combined. What are the main
differences?

------
porter
This looks like baremetrics and bestunning.net combined. Sort of nice to have
those two things integrated for what looks to be about half the price. Not
sure it'll last though after baremetrics secured an investment from stripe
itself. I also found out about baremetrics after emailing stripe (they
recommended it). Hard to compete with that without some compelling
differentiation.

~~~
jetro223
Thanks for your feedback. I have some ideas in mind to create the
differentiation you mentioned. But it was time to launch this thing and learn
more from real users before building everything I'm thinking of.

------
fasouto
Congratulations for launching, but maybe you can rise the prices a little bit.
You are providing a lot of value for business owners. BTW you had "gurantee"
in the pricing section.

Shameless plug: I launched today a similar product for Paymill,
[http://rhinometrics.io](http://rhinometrics.io)

~~~
jetro223
Thank you, and congratulations for launching Rhinometrics. Regarding prices -
you're the second person pointing that out, maybe I should really think about
it :-) (+ I'll fix the typo - thanks)

~~~
RandomMaker
Do you have an idea of who your dominant customer segment will be? That'll
help you determine a more pinpoint entry point for pricing. Pricing is
definitely tricky to work on though.

I recommend doing some split testing of the pricing for your plan and seeing
which dollar amounts convert across all your versions.

------
Sekhmet
Your competitor (Josh Pigford, creator of baremetrics.io) created post about
why unlimited plans are bad. I think, that it will be nice to read for you.
[https://baremetrics.io/blog/never-offer-
unlimited](https://baremetrics.io/blog/never-offer-unlimited)

~~~
jetro223
Thanks for your comment. The post (and the discussion below) is very
interesting. I will think about it after/while adding more features.

------
AznHisoka
Congrats for launching. Baremetrics just received funding, but I'm sure Stripe
doesn't mind competition in this area - it just makes ppl use Stripe more.
Looking forward to further developments.

------
ygen
This is really cool looking. I'll have to get it a shot. I was just thinking
today that I could use something like this.

~~~
jetro223
Great! Contact me if you have any questions.

